# elm HF



## steve bellinger (May 18, 2012)

Just a bland piece of elm, that cracked a bit why drying. Fixed it with some ca glue, and added the finial. As the red malla burl(arrowhead) came from David keller in a swap here thought i'd let ya see a finished pic.The feathers are done using a scrap piece of oak burl. The swap me and Doc did had to do with the knife handles.


----------



## DKMD (May 18, 2012)

Looks great, Steve! You sure gave that mallee burl new life!


----------



## txpaulie (May 18, 2012)

Really neat idea, Steve!

Turned out very nice!

p


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 19, 2012)

Wow we have a great group of turners here and this is just another very beautiful piece. Very creative and original


----------



## Dane Fuller (May 19, 2012)

Beautiful piece, Steve. If you hadn't said that arrowhead was red mallee, I would have thought it was the real thing. The HF is great, but I'm really impressed with your carving!


----------



## steve bellinger (May 20, 2012)

Thanks all. as some of you know i had a death in the family fri, so life has taken me away from the forums. But when every thing gets back to normal i'll try harded to be a better participent.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 20, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 21, 2012)

steve bellinger said:


> Thanks all. as some of you know i had a death in the family fri, so life has taken me away from the forums. But when every thing gets back to normal i'll try harded to be a better participent.


Sorry for your loss, that's always a difficult time, take your time and do what needs to be done and when your ready your friends on the barter will be here!


----------

